#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  Academic Reading-IELTS Sample Papers

## jaivinder

Download Academic reading sample papers for IELTS exam preparation. There are 7 sample papers are attached on different topics. If you are appearing for IELTS test these pdf will help you. All these pdfs has answer key in last page of each pdf. 

*Following pdf are attached here:*

1. Academic Reading sample task – Matching information

2. Academic Reading sample task – Identifying writer’s views/claims

3. Academic Reading sample task – Matching features

4. Academic Reading sample task – Matching headings

5. Academic Reading sample task – Table completion

6. Academic Reading sample task – Multiple choice

7. Academic Reading sample task – Diagram label completion





  Similar Threads: IELTS Speaking Sample Test with Answers Papers Pdf Listening Sample Task- IELTS Test Papers Pdf General Training Writing-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf General Training Reading-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf Academic Writing IELTS Test Sample Papers Pdf

----------

